# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Batería que  podría cambiar el mundo.. si el lobby del petróleo lo deja..

## ramon

Copio y pego un artículo de Jorge Morales de Labra aparecido en eldiario.es del 3 de mayo con link: http://www.eldiario.es/zonacritica/P...383971622.html. 

*Conclusión importante: El autoconsumo gracias a la batería TESLA es ya más barato que el consumo eléctrico tradicional. Si bien siempre estará nuestro ministro Soria, tan amiguito del alma de las multinacionales de hidrocarburos y las eléctricas, para impedirlo..*

-----

_¿Puede una simple batería cambiar el mundo?

Se trata de una simple batería de ion litio, la misma tecnología que tenemos en nuestros teléfonos móviles, diseñada esta vez para, en su versión básica, satisfacer el consumo eléctrico de los hogares y, en su versión superior, el de empresas y compañías eléctricas
Jorge Morales de Labra  
03/05/2015 - 21:54h   
Viernes, 1 de mayo de 2015, 6 de la mañana hora peninsular: mientras el país se despierta celebrando el día del trabajador, Tesla, una empresa aún bastante desconocida en Europa; pero que no pasa desapercibida al otro lado del Atlántico (su valor bursátil supera al de Endesa o Gas Natural Fenosa) presenta en California el eslabón perdido de la revolución energética.

Se trata de una simple batería de ion litio, la misma tecnología que tenemos desde hace años en nuestros teléfonos móviles, diseñada esta vez para, en su versión básica, satisfacer el consumo eléctrico de los hogares y, en su versión superior, el de empresas y compañías eléctricas. A priori, nada disruptivo tecnológicamente hablando. Hasta que desvela su precio: poco más de 300 /kWh. El día anterior las baterías del mismo tipo se vendían en todo el mundo por más de 1.000 /kWh. Además del precio, se desvelan detalles técnicos de mucha importancia como su diseño (se instala en la pared sin necesidad de reservar espacio, resulta visualmente atractiva) o su conectividad a Internet, que permitirá manejarla a distancia.

La pregunta que casi todo el mundo me hace es: ¿realmente se trata de un anuncio tan importante o es solo una estrategia de marketing de los norteamericanos?

La verdad es que, a mi juicio, nos encontramos ante uno de los hitos clave por los que será recordado este siglo XXI. La razón es sencilla: las energías renovables han reducido tanto sus costes en los últimos años que han conseguido ser más baratas que las fuentes convencionales (fósiles y nuclear); pero aún tenían un problema: las más competitivas (solar y eólica) son intermitentes. En un mundo acostumbrado a consumir cuando quiere en lugar de cuando puede, se trata de un desafío importante. Es aquí donde una batería doméstica, fácil de utilizar y a precio asequible resulta disruptiva: va a permitir que un don nadie compita con toda una gran eléctrica. Y lo va a hacer desde su propia casa utilizando al sol como aliado.

Los números son esclarecedores: unos paneles fotovoltaicos en el tejado, con capacidad para satisfacer la demanda eléctrica de una familia tipo en España más un excedente de seguridad de un 30% no se asuste, solo necesita 20 m2 de superficie, unidos a una de las baterías de Tesla, con capacidad de almacenamiento de la electricidad consumida en un día, pasan a costar en conjunto unos 8.000 EUR. Los paneles tienen garantía de producción de 30 años y las baterías de 10, con posibilidad de extenderlas otros 10 más.

Esa misma familia está pagando hoy cerca de 850 EUR al año en el recibo de la electricidad y sus expectativas, por mucho que el ministro de turno insista en lo contrario, no son precisamente de abaratamiento en los próximos años. En otras palabras: con una inversión equivalente a su gasto de algo más de 9 años dispone de un sistema con capacidad de autoabastecimiento de energía eléctrica renovable durante mucho más del doble.

Digo solo con capacidad y no garantizo por tanto el autoabastecimiento porque dependiendo de la ubicación y de la distribución del consumo entre horas es posible que, a pesar de que en términos anuales el sistema sea más que suficiente para cubrir sus necesidades, un periodo prologando de baja irradiación unido a un alto consumo puede llevar a desabastecimientos puntuales. De hecho, una simulación efectuada en Madrid con datos reales de producción fotovoltaica de los últimos dos años en una hipótesis de consumo diario constante arroja un grado de autoabastecimiento del 93% y a desperdiciar, en consecuencia, un 35% de la energía producida.

Los detractores de las renovables (más bien, los defensores del negocio energético tradicional) se encargarán de señalar que el 7% de desabastecimiento es crucial. Es más, para evitar que el modelo se popularice estoy seguro de que en pocos meses el Gobierno acabará aprobado el anunciado impuesto al sol con el fin de que quien necesite consumir de la red, aunque solo sea el 7% de su energía, pague a la eléctrica al menos el 50% de su factura actual.

Se equivocan: tras haber resuelto dos retos tecnológicos como son aprovechar de forma eficiente las energías renovables y almacenarlas, créame que hay decenas de soluciones para cubrir ese 7%. Infortunadamente, con la legislación en contra, todas pasan por cortar los cables, esto es, desconectarse de la red eléctrica.

Dejando de lado los consumidores capaces de racionalizar su consumo y adaptar éste a la producción solar que no le quepa duda que los habrá para cortar los cables uno puede hacerse con un grupo electrógeno, que por menos de 800  de inversión y menos de 150  al año de coste de combustible puede cargar la batería cuando no haya sol suficiente, lo que supone un par de años más para amortizar la inversión. O, alternativamente, y en términos más sostenibles, puede duplicar la capacidad tanto de los paneles como de la batería, lo que significa dilatar la recuperación hasta los 17 años.

Pero hay soluciones más imaginativas: sistemas de calefacción de distrito, diseñados principalmente para aportar calor a barrios enteros, abastecidos por biomasa, que perfectamente pueden producir además electricidad a demanda de sus consumidores; servicios de recarga de baterías a domicilio (recordemos que el sistema está conectado a Internet, por lo que fácilmente podría automatizarse el servicio); vehículos eléctricos cargados en electrolineras que al llegar a casa recargan la batería doméstica (la capacidad de la batería de los vehículos eléctricos actuales ya duplica la de la nueva batería doméstica de Tesla)

El caso de los consumidores comerciales o industriales es aún mejor, dado que la producción solar se amolda mucho mejor a sus pautas de consumo.

No hace falta decir que las consecuencias de un modelo como el aquí descrito serán globales y muy profundas. Me refiero a hechos como la desaparición de la energía nuclear (a los precios actuales ya somos capaces de producir energía renovable constante a lo largo del año por menos de la mitad de precio que las nucleares en construcción), la posibilidad de que los más de mil millones de personas que actualmente no tienen acceso a la electricidad cambien radicalmente su vida, la pérdida de sentido de la geoestrategia actual y sus guerras, centradas en el control de los recursos energéticos, el control de las emisiones contaminantes y sus devastadoras consecuencias climáticas y sociales

Pero lo más grave es que, en realidad, no nos hacen falta tantas baterías: tenemos una excelente red eléctrica, que llevamos pagando 120 años y que, unida a tecnologías renovables gestionables, como la hidráulica, la geotermia o la biomasa, nos permitiría reducir sustancialmente la capacidad de almacenamiento global si la utilizáramos para compartir electricidad. Eso sí, para ello hace falta regular la utilización de ésta como espacio común y esto, parece, es incompatible con que algunas empresas eléctricas sigan manteniendo sus beneficios.

En un país como España, con un envidiable recurso solar y tecnología para aprovecharlo, en el que nos gastamos lo mismo que ingresamos por turismo en comprar energía al extranjero, apoyar un cambio de modelo energético como el descrito debería ser una prioridad. No se trata de subvencionar, tan solo de facilitar que la gente, gradualmente, decida por sí misma cuál es la energía con la que quiere abastecerse. Esperemos que el próximo Gobierno lo comprenda y lo ponga en marcha. Hay millones de puestos de trabajo en juego._

----------

termopar (24-ago-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo leí hace un par de días en otra página web. Muy interesante. Es el futuro para el consumo a pequeña escala, sin duda. Aunque me surgen dos dudas.

La primera es que para viviendas con espacio suficiente bien, es decir unifamiliares, perfecto, no habría problemas para instalarlo. Pero... ¿cómo van a montar toda esa instalación en un edificio? O el edificio es nuevo y bien amplio, o van a tener problemas y gordos para poder hacer toda la instalación que atienda a todos los vecinos y las zonas comunitarias.

Y la segunda, o los paneles han mejorado mucho o dudo que tengan una producción garantizada de 30 años. Mucho antes de ese límite su rendimiento habrá bajado considerablemente.

----------


## quien es quien

Lo bueno de esa batería es que es realmente pequeña. Más o menos como el módulo principal de una alarma.

Lo mejor, es que es de Tesla, empresa que ha dado un vuelco a la tecnología de baterías.

Un cuarto como el de telecomunicaciones de las nuevas edificaciones, o el de contadores de siempre, da para colocar un buen puñado de estas o, ya puestos, de otras más grandes que diseñarán estos genios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

es el futuro. En cuanto a las placas, poco tienen que ver las placas de hace 30 años con las de ahora, en efectividad y precio. Esa tecnología evolucionará de forma impresionante.

Alguien recuerda como era la batería de un móvil de maleta en los 80? 5 kilos pesaba. Y la de los Motorola tipo ladrillo que además no duraban nada?

Pues eso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un cuarto como el de telecomunicaciones de las nuevas edificaciones, o el de contadores de siempre, da para colocar un buen puñado de estas o, ya puestos, de otras más grandes que diseñarán estos genios.


En un RITS de ahora (al menos los que he visto) sí, sería perfectamente posible hacer la instalación.

Al final va a depender de eso, superficie en la azotea para montar placas y espacio en el interior para poder montar las baterías. En el futuro las baterías deben reducirse de tamaño para la misma capacidad por lo que poco a poco imagino que sería más accesible al resto de edificios.

Aun así, el uso de la red tradicional se va a seguir mantenimiento creo, y digo porqué. Cada vez, al menos para ciudades el uso del coche eléctrico será mayor, y para poder cargar éstos, aunque se mejoren notablemente sus baterías, con el autoabastecimiento no creo que sirva. No podemos ponerlo en carga lenta durante toda la noche porque fundiría las baterías, y obviamente los paneles ni en sueños podrían dar una carga rápida de día.

----------

